# Solved: Not really DIY, but I need a gas grill



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good solid gas grill? I don't need (or want) one that can cook 50 burgers at a time, I just want one that has cast iron grates, an ignitor that's easy to use, cooks evenly, good quality exterior metal so that it holds up, and a price that's preferably less than $250.

I know I'm kind of picky, but we're just tired of the cheapies from Wally World that only get hot in a 6" spot, rust out within a year, and have those horrible thin grates that rust out after the first use.  But I also know what our budget realistically is, and don't want to pay for a bunch of features that I don't need or a huge grill that just wastes a ton of propane every time we use it to cook for the 3 of us.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Weber "Baby Q" and love it. Around my area you can buy it as a table top or stand alone. Perfect size for my better half and myself. Nice heavy grate. We've had it for 8 years or so and only replaced the gas hose once. When I'm using it alot I take the burner out and clean the orifices with a tip cleaner from my oxy/acetylene torch... very easy.

well within your price range. this is the one we have... http://camping.about.com/od/campinggearreviews/gr/weberbabyqgrill.htm


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

This is the one I've had for about 3-4 years. It's so versatile - gas or charcoal and can be configured for many uses. Have been quite happy with unit. It replaced one I had for about 10 yrs. They also make a stainless steel version, but a might pricey for me.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=smokers&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I have a Char Broil brand that meets all those qualifications, but I don't know the model, and looking on search engines shows many models with cheaper grills or added (unnecessary) side burners.
One feature I have and would suggest you might add is a verticle back burner used when using roticery <sp?>. This cooks from the side and drippings don't fall onto hot burners and smudge the meat. 
It has three burners, independently controlled, large enough cast iron grill to feed a crowd, and isn't a huge chore to clean.
I can't remember exactly what I paid (about 5 years ago) but I always hunt bargains so I am sure you can find it within your budget this fall as suppliers close out all the summer products.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Wowser, we're leaning pretty heavy towards a Weber like the one you posted. My hubby suggested that perhaps we should spring for the larger one (Q 300?) so that we could have more than one burner. It also takes the bigger tanks like our old grills without any adapters. He thinks if we spend a little more now we'll be able to use it for a longer period of time. Even if our family grows a little more. Plus, we can get that one at a locally owned store so we'd be buying local (which we try to do whenever we can).  Hopefully, if that's the one, it'll last at least as long as yours did.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, so since you mentioned price, I will make an assumption that you most probably will want to stay under... say $600.00

By your statement about the cheap ones, you're going to be looking at something over about $120.00. 

Basically, you'll be looking at the two to three burner type; with possibly a burner on the side (not sure you're interested in that. 

Now... the price goes up from there based on the gauge and quality of steel used for the grates and the burners. Simply, the better quality and heavier gauge is going to last longer. 

Weber makes a good grill, and they tend to be a little pricier. However, what I would recommend is to look at your local Home Depot/ Lowe's (whichever is your preference). Check out which brands they carry spare ignitors for, grates, and burners and such. Also, look at how the bracketing is constructed for the ignitor. When (not if) you have to replace the ignitor, you want to make sure the brackets and such haven't gone in the dumpster also. 

If you are going to store this outside, invest in a cover and keep it covered. Outside weather can deteriorate the best of grills quite quickly. 

I am going on 6-7 years on mine. I'll probably get another year out of it. I have been religious about keeping it covered. And once a year, I clean out the burners (cast iron). I've had to replace the deflector plates on them (again, it's nice if they carry these things locally). And... invest in a spare tank.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

We ended up with this one (Chargriller). Hubby picked it out, though we looked VERY hard at the Weber Q series. It set us back about $150, plus the cover, but it seems to work pretty good so far. It seems sturdy and heavy, so hopefully it will last for quite a while.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Best thing anyone can do is keep the weather off of them when not in use.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Get a good quality grill cover or store it in the garage when not in use. Or get a high temp engine paint and paint it.


----------

